# New and looking for a buddy



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi there

I've just started my Gonal F injections for our first ICSI cycle at Bourn Hall, Cambridge. I'm feeling really down and lonely, most people I have told are avoiding asking how things are going in case they upset me! I guess its probably the hormones  

I'm due my first ultrasound on Tuesday and all being well egg collection will be the week of 26th Nov. Is anyone else in a similar place in their treatment? Would be good to hear from you so that we can compare notes and have a general chat!

Thank you


----------



## OlgaMef (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello  

Even though I am not in the same place geographically and in the treatment, I am writing to wish you all the best in your cycle  .
I am sure here you'll find some company to talk to and will feel more positive  

xx


----------



## Michelle75 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi PugQueen,

I too am on my first (and only - hopefully) ICSI cycle.  I am based in Oxford and am started my Menopur injections last Weds.  My egg collection is planned for next week so I have a scan booked for Monday to see how everything is progressing (after having a scan today too).

Not sure if your treatment is exactly the same as mine?  I have been on Synarel to Down Reg and then the Menopur injections.  I also felt a little "down" when Down Regulating but pretty much back to my normal self now.  Happy to buddy up with you !!


----------



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi OlgaMef

Thank you for your lovely message, it means a lot. I hope that everything is going/has gone well for you  

Best of luck 

Xx


----------



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Carol75

Thank you for your message, it sounds like you are just ahead of me in the process. I have been on Synarel and am now on Gonal F, so a similar protocol I think.

How are you feeling? How did your scan go today? I hope it went well and everything is still on track for your egg collection next week.

It would be great to keep in touch to see how things are going, and so we can vent if needed! I feel like I'm on an emotional rollercoaster at the moment, up one minute, down the next! I turn 40 in February so we have the extra pressure of the NHS deadline to deal with too!

Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, PugQueen28!!! (love the photo!) Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Oh, I know exactly what you mean. I wasn´t going to tell anyone about our treatments, but I blurted it out to my mum after she mentioned something about children after our 4th failed IUI. From then on she avoided the subject as she wasn't sure what to say or how to help us emotionally. Case of saying nothing is better than putting your foot in it! 

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

East Anglia ~ CLICK HERE There is a Bourn Hall thread where you can talk to others undergoing treatment there.

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!             

Sue


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hi pugqueen
i've just has my iui so not the same treatment but i know what you mean about the medications making you low.. yesterday i was in morrisons and had to escape quickly so i could have a good cry.. over nothing... and that's so not me!!!!! 
i keep reminding myself its the drugs... just hope this works.. 
all the best xxxx


----------



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Sue

Thank you for the warm welcome, I'll have a look around and add some more posts


----------



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Elli78

Thank you for your message. The emotions always seem to take over at the worst times don't they! Im feeling a little better today, a bit more level which is good. I have my fingers crossed for you and hope that all goes well. 

Good luck! x


----------



## Michelle75 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi PugQueen,

Well I had a scan on Friday and it was fine but the follicles are not as large as they need to be so I had to carry on with the Menopur injections over the weekend and went back for another scan & blood test today.  

From my scan today the follicles have grown over the weekend but there are not enough that are big enough :-(  So I have to carry on with the injections and go back for another scan on Wednesday am.  If all is OK on Weds then Egg Collection will be Friday.

Have to say I feel a little down about it really but am trying to be stay positive.  The staff are very reassuring, saying that everyone reacts differently to the drugs so its difficult to find out what's "normal" for the amount of time on stimms.  

We didn't qualify for NHS so are already privately funding it.  Though like you the pressure is on as we don't have an unlimited amount of funds !

Anyway, hope your scan goes well tomorrow!  Let me know and we can compare note


----------



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Carol75

I'm sorry to hear that your follicles aren't quite as big as they should be - I think this process is so hard because of all the waiting and not knowing what's going on inside our bodies. I hope that your scan goes well tomorrow, the lady that did my scan told me they grow about 1mm a day, so hopefully they have been growing away and your egg collection can go ahead on Friday!

I hope you're feeling ok today and a bit more positive. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, and keeping my fingers crossed for you  

My scan went ok today, and I have quite a few follicles, some are the right size and some are smaller. I am going back for another scan on Friday. They have dropped my dose of Gonal F as they checked my hormone levels today and I think they were a bit high. If all goes ok on Friday they said the egg collection will be on Monday. 

I can't believe the egg collection is only a few days away, it seems like we have waited forever to get here and it's so close! We must both try and stay positive (easier said than done!) and it looks like we could be doing our two week wait at roughly the same time....

Let me know how it goes tomorrow x


----------



## Michelle75 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi PugQueen,

Really good news about your scan, hopefully all will be well on Friday then EC on Monday for you !

I had my scan today all is good so I'm going to have my egg collection on Friday .  Got quite emotional at the clinic I think it was relief and nervous anticipation combined.  Felt a bit silly as it was good news that I was ready for egg collection - but I was crying !!  That said, I think the nurses have seen it all before so they just gave me a hug.  So now just waiting for my phone call from the clinic  for my appt time for Friday...  

Was feeling much more positive about things today and all went well so am going to try to keep this mindset for the next few weeks.  I'll be thinking of you on Friday ans sending positive vibes that all goes well with your scan - if it does we will be on very similar timescales.

Let me know how Friday goes x


----------



## OlgaMef (Oct 7, 2012)

Carol, PugQueen,

I've been following your egg growth news and will keep you in my thoughts on Friday. When they were watching my follicle growth, the nurse who overlooks the whole story and who saw that I was all over the place emotionally (of course  , just said: you'll get there.

You'll get there. One step at a time, and you're making yours in the right direction.


----------



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Carol

I'm so pleased for you, EC on Friday, how exciting! I'm not surprised that you cried when they told you, it must have been such a relief. I expect I'll be the same...

I'll let you know how my scan goes on Friday. I'm hoping that the follicles will be ready for EC on Monday, have had terrible pains today (like period pain) so feeling a bit fed up! 

I'll be thinking of you on Friday, you'll have to let me know how it goes and what to expect! Lets keep the positive thoughts going for the next few weeks, I'm glad our timing is almost the same  

Best of luck for Friday, only a few more steps to go now x


----------



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi OlgaMef

Thank you so much for your kind words! I hope all is well with you. You're right, I feel like each step of the process is hurdle to get over, and we are getting closer to the goal! 

I'm hoping that there will be some good news for all of us really soon x


----------



## Michelle75 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for your words of support too Olga Mef.


----------



## Michelle75 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi PugQueen28

I had some pains as my follicles grew.  I thought of them as growing pains so all positive - you want them to grow!  Don't get fed up ;-)

Had my Ovitrelle injection last night as well as my last sniff drug.  Feels weird (but nice) to be drug free today.  No clock watching for drugs today !

My EC is at scheduled for 10.30am tomorrow.  "Eggciting" - pardon the pun!!

Catch up with you after tomorrow xx


----------



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Carol

You must be so excited! I'll be at the clinic at 10.30 tomorrow morning so I'll be thinking of you! I know I've said it before but I hope it all goes well! 

I'm looking forward to being drug free, it must feel strange after sniffing and injecting for weeks! The pains are getting worse so I'm hoping for nice big follicles tomorrow!

Take care, speak soon!

Ruth
X


----------



## Michelle75 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Ruth (that's much better than PugQueen)

Well I was very nervous but all went well.  The clinics' schedule was running early so I was in, sedated and back out recovering in seemingly no time.  The whole process was not half as bad as I imagined it would be and I haven't had any real pain afterwards either (touch wood)!!  They got 8 eggs and my DH had to produce a sample too which seemed be OK as we did have some frozen back up but they said that they won't have to use them.  

So now we await a phone call tomorrow for them to tell us if any have fertilized and if so when the egg transfer will be.

How did you get on?  xx


----------



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Carol

That's great news, I'm glad it all went well, it sounds like the process went very smoothly! Eight eggs is brilliant, not long til you find out how many have fertilised! I'll be continuing to think of you tomorrow!

My scan went well and I have lots of follicles in my left ovary, but only a few in my right. They took more blood and then called me this afternoon to confirm EC will be on Monday. I have to wait for a call tomorrow afternoon to find out what time it will be and what time to have the Ovitrelle injection. Almost there now! I'm looking forward to a drug free Sunday!

How are you feeling now, have you had any after effects from the sedation drugs? Hope you get some sleep tonight and your phone call brings good news tomorrow.

I'll be in touch to let you know what time EC will be, looking forward to your updates over the weekend

xx


----------



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Carol

Hope you're having a good weekend and that you had good news yesterday....

My EC is at 8.30 tomorrow morning so we are off the clinic at 7.15am! Bag is packed and I'm ready to go!

I'll speak to you soon

x


----------



## Charlotte2012 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi there, I am also having treatmemt at Bourne Hall, I had a failed 1st cycle in September but am days away from starting a frozen cycle. The hospital are brilliant and please ask if there is anything you want to know. I felt totally alone too and would of loved someone in the same position to talk to!

Good luck, just try and stay relaxed! I know it's hard
x


----------



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Charlotte

Thank you for your message, I'm sorry to hear that you had a failed cycle, wishing you lots and lots of luck with your frozen cycle  

Bourn Hall is a great clinic and the staff are lovely aren't they?! I had my egg collection this morning, I ended up have a general because of complications so I'm glad it's over! They got 8 eggs so we are hoping for good news on fertilisation when I call tomorrow. 

Please keep in touch and let me know how your frozen cycle goes, do you know when you will be having embryo transfer?

Ruth
x


----------



## Charlotte2012 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi there, It's so strange to think of someone else doing exactly the same treatment as you at the same time. Are you on injections and tablets this time? I just can't wait to get going, I find once you begin it flies by but the wait beforehand seems to take forever!

Wishing you lots and lots of luck, this could be the best new year ever!

Hope to chat soon and please let me know your progress

Charlotte


----------



## Michelle75 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Ruth,

How are you?  Hope you are resting and recovering ?  8 Eggs aswell !!

Let me know how fertilization goes. 

Unfortunately for me none of my eggs fertilized, only 3 were mature enough to be used in ICSI in the end and none fertilized :-(.  

Needless to say it has been a horrible weekend (then we got put on flood alert at our home yesterday) but I feel a bit better now and am going to book to see one of the consultants to see if they can see why it didn't work / if it is worth trying again.

But I have my fingers crossed for you, I'd love some positive news right now so make sure you keep me posted !!

Carol x


----------



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Carol

I'm so sorry about your news, I had really hoped that everything would work out for you this time. I hope you are still feeling ok and that you managed to book an appointment to talk about your options. Has the rain eased off near you as yet? I hope that you havent been affected after all - the pictures on the news have been quite frightening. 

Well I called the clinic this afternoon, and they said that 6 out of the 8 were suitable for ICSI and of those 4 are showing signs of fertilisation! We are booked in for embryo transfer at 12.45 tomorrow, but we have to call before we leave home to check that the embryos are still ok to transfer. I'm even more nervous now, but staying positive as we are lucky to have got this far.

I'll let you know how we get on tomorrow....

Sending you a bug hug

Ruth x


----------



## Michelle75 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Ruth,

That's fantastic news.  Fingers crossed all goes well for you today.

Keep me posted.

Carol xxx

P.S. Rain stopped and the river didn't flood in Witney so all was ok with the house !


----------



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Carol

I'm glad that the flood threat has passed, you must be relieved. I think it's going to get really cold now, I expect the next problem will be snow. I miss the summer!

We had our embryo transfer today, they put 2 embryos back. One was a good one, the other not so good. The other 2 haven't grown so are unlikely to be good enough to freeze. The transfer was so much nicer that the egg collection, which I was pleased about. 

So now we wait! We are supposed to test on Friday 14th December, which seems like a long time away! I'm hoping it goes quickly, although I should remember my Nan's wise words, she told me not to wish my life away   

How are you feeling? Have you been able to get an appointment with your consultant?

I hope we can keep in touch,

Ruth

xx


----------



## Michelle75 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Ruth,

That's really good news. Two embryos!!!

Two weeks is going to be such a long time to wait!  How will you cope??

We had our review with the consultant and it was quite negative really.  We have tried ICSI as my partner had a vasectomy reversal which hasn't been very successful.  The reversal was done after 10years after the original operation so it has impacted heavily on the quality of the sperm that is now produced.  It is quite a let down really as the clinic knew the situation regarding the quality of the sperm (they had analysed it)  but now it hasn't worked the consultant made it seem like it was very unlikely to work with such low quality and suggested that if we try again we build up a "bank" of frozen samples so they can gather a number of better quality ones.  Its just frustrating that they say this now when it was never mentioned before - it was all positive before...

We would have preferred to take it all a bit slower and done what is being suggested now at the outset as we are paying for it ourselves so now we have to see if we can raise the money all over again.  

Soooo I need everything with you to go well as you are my beacon of hope to see that ICSI can work out. So my thoughts are with you.......and I want updates !!

Take care of yourself and your two little embryos

Carol x


----------



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Carol

I couldn't believe they put 2 back, but I guess it's my age! Things are going ok so far, I've had some period pains but they are not so bad today. I'm not sleeping brilliantly but other than that I'm doing ok. My mind keeps wandering thinking about things but I'm trying to keep as busy as I can. It seems like a long time until Friday 14th!

I'm sorry your appointment didn't go as well as it could have done. It's a shame you weren't given all of the facts from the outset, I sometimes think the doctors try and keep you positive without telling you the negative side of things. 

I hope you are able to get the money together for another try, it's seems so unfair to have to go through so much with no guarantees.

I'll keep in touch and let you know how things are going

Ruth

xxx


----------



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Carol

I don't know if you are still looking at the thread but just to let you know AF started today, so it's all over for me too. I'm gutted as was hopeful but I guess it wasn't to be. Hope we can try again soon.

Hope you're ok.

Ruth

Xx


----------



## OlgaMef (Oct 7, 2012)

Dear Ruth,

I am so sorry to hear it didn't work... Any frosties for the next time?

Many hugs,
Olga


----------



## PugQueen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Olga

Thank you for the hugs, they are much needed today! 

I don't think we have any frosties, when we went for ET they said the other 2 fertilised eggs hadn't divided any further, so it was unlikely. I'm going to call the clinic tomorrow to double check, but it looks like we will have to start again. I hope we can see our consultant soon.

I hope you are keeping well 

Ruth
Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello ladies

I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site.

As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the mods have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves.

It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, so please have a look at areas such as cycle buddies - CLICK HERE, or IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE, join in so you can stay in contact.

Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side

Take care and I wish you all luck and babydust  

Sue


----------



## Michelle75 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Ruth,

Sorry, been visiting family "up north" so have been out of the loop for a few days.  So sorry to hear your news - even though you know the statistics it really hits you hard doesn't it !!

We were advised to leave it 3mths before starting again.  Do you qualify for another round on the NHS?  It would be interesting to know how long they suggest you leave it before a fresh cycle...

Carol x


----------

